# Need Input on Penn Spinning Reel



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am coming down in May and have fished the surf at Destin several times when I come down from TN. In the past I have used the $75 Shimano spinning reels I use here in TN but they get abused pretty quick in the salt and sand environment surf fishing. I am eyeing the Penn Sargus spinning reel as a long term option since I plan to be making a couple trips down a year now. I want to use this for Ladyfish, Pompano, Blues, Redfish, etc. Question is:

1) Is this a solid choice?

2) Which size?

BTW I have an 850 SS Spinning Reel with a 10 ft 2 piece rod I use for shark after I cut up the Ladyfish :thumbup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i have a 750 i use for surf fishing, probably the same rod you have. im sure anything with the Penn logo is a solid choice


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that Penn 850 and 10 1/2 rod for pomps. I use a Penn 6500, 7500 and 8500 for surf fishing with 20 lb test line and 9' and 10' rods.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I use a 750ssm and 850ssm on 10ft rods for pompano. Plenty of line capacity and good solid reels


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I use 2 850's and love em' with 30 lb PP


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the 440 and 850 ssg i love them both. For those blues, pomps, and spanish the 440 will be awesome and for slot reds it's just fine. The bull reds will wear on it after a while my buddy uses the 440 and loves catchin big reds on it, but the drag washers are taking a beating because of it but all in all you can't beat um for the price. Penn is all i use with proper maintenance sand and salt has a little affect on them. Good luck


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Seems like the 850SS is a lot of reel for pomps. I was thinking a smaller set up like a 7ft one piece rod and 10 lb line with a Penn Sargus reel. I don't know the answer just thought pompanos were not that big.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Let me add I really only have room for 2 set ups in the van on my trip down. One lighter set up for ladyfish and my Penn 850SS set up for shark off the surf. I am hoping my ladyfish set up will work on the pompanoes


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I think most people use the 850's and larger rods because you can get a lot more casting distance out of them than with a smaller set up. Plus if there's any surf a pompano can put a pretty good fight, they'll use the waves to get extra momentum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Lincoln is right. Use the 850 for pomps. When fishing for pomps, I have also caught bull reds and have also had schools of jack crevalle come thru. I've landed them all with my Penns. Have actually had a few jacks straighten the hooks out.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

GoVols said:


> Seems like the 850SS is a lot of reel for pomps. I was thinking a smaller set up like a 7ft one piece rod and 10 lb line with a Penn Sargus reel. I don't know the answer just thought pompanos were not that big.


good bit of line is nice on days when you gotta get that bait out there a ways to hit where theyre feeding, and dont underestimate pompies they arent that big but for their size they fight like hell, you get an 18 inch pompano on and its gonna feel like more fish than you reel in, hell the 14 inch pomp i caught the other day fought like an upper slot redfish.

the longer rod if for two things, casting distance (sometimes you just gotta get that bait out there farther, sometimes even with a 9 foot rod ive still had to wade out and then cast to get that extra distance when the surf up a bit and they were deeper behind the break) the second thing about a longer rod is your line is held higher, a 10 foot rod sitting 2 feet out of the sand in a sand spike will hold your line 11 or 12 feet up in the air plus however high up from the water it is, meaning your line is above most of the wave action, not getting knocked around in it and washed all over.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

BUT i will add that you dont always NEED that kind of setup to catch em, im still needing to get a couple new 9 or 10 foot rods, all i have at the moment are a couple 5ft standups set up for shark fishing, five 6-7ft ultralight to light/medium action rods and a couple fly fishing set ups. the 7ft light/medium actions rods stuck in an extra tall 4ft sand spike works for me for now as long as the surfs not up too much, i just have to search out a good washout in the sandbar cause my casting distance is dramatically shortened compared to a 10ft rod that will cast a mile.

but the important thing is that it will work, i still catch enough for the table :thumbsup:


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 50 lb braid on my reel...what line should I use?? Mono??


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i like anywhere in between 10 and 20 pound mono for pomps


----------

